# Modifying from OTT to TTF



## RonanMcLlyr (Jan 12, 2022)

Any suggestions for converting one of these to TTF?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Just put a slit down from the top.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Hack saw is your friend!








And, this approach doesn't interfere with a quick wrap and tuck OTT attachment.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

looks like the one on the right-first pic-still has protuding forks,tie your bands on the sides,and boom-Bob's your uncle 
otherwise hacksaw would be the way


----------

